# Awning for Rapido 7090+



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, have just bought a 2009 Rapido 7090+ and am wanting to have a 4.0m awning fitted, i live in Barrow-in-Furness Cumbria and my local Caravan/motorhome dealer is very hesitant and unwilling to fit one. Can anyone suggest where i can get one fitted that (a) is not going to cost me a fortune and (b) i don't have to drive hundreds of miles to.
Thanks Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure mine is 4.5 metres are you sure you only want a 4?

I have the Omnistor 8000 series which are ballpark £900 plus fitting.

Phil of Rhino installs is top drawer but specializes in Fiamma


----------



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Was at the Peterborough show and the guys from John Cross who do Fiamma came and measured up, they stated 4.0 would be better, also I am wanting it in Titanium colour to match in with the van


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's because the 4.5 needs a bit of extra effort to fit but it is worth it.


----------



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the bracket on yours in one piece, also does it fit over the roof edge


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is one long extrusion but jointed because of the length and cut out near the front to step over the curved roof to body joint hence the extra work. No it does not go over the roof but it acts as a drainage channel for any water that runs off.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know if this was fitted by the German dealer or by Rapido but it is the only thing that was fitted 100% satisfactorily on my van and I'm looking forward to using it at Stratford for the next few days :hotsun:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It was fitted by the dealers at purchase as an extra.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

If it's any help ours is a 4.5 m. and when open it shades all the habitation windows on that side. A 4.00m would leave the bedroom window without any.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think there must be specific fixing points as I can see no evidence of through the wall fixings. A specialist like Phil will know


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I think there must be specific fixing points as I can see no evidence of through the wall fixings. A specialist like Phil will know


I have a 4.5m omnistore which has the full length backing plate. There are fixings that I can see in the wardrobe, behind the bedroom curtain track, inside the toilet compartment wall unit. I cannot see any more but suspect inside the panel above the main door.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I hope mine aint just glued


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Rapido's have a unique bracket. It 'hangs' on the gutter which takes the weight and is then secured by screws through the side-wall just under the gutter which screw into the internal wood framing at the top of the wall panel.
It is not necessary to bolt through in the usual manner which is why there is no internal brackets/nuts.

However, not all installers/dealers understand this which is why the standard machine screw and nut and internal load spreader which is supplied with the awning can often be seen.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> Rapido's have a unique bracket. It 'hangs' on the gutter which takes the weight and is then secured by screws through the side-wall just under the gutter which screw into the internal wood framing at the top of the wall panel.
> It is not necessary to bolt through in the usual manner which is why there is no internal brackets/nuts.
> 
> However, not all installers/dealers understand this which is why the standard machine screw and nut and internal load spreader which is supplied with the awning can often be seen.


That is why it is important if getting an after fit awning that the Rapido unique bracket is used. 
These are fairly costly and I would be prepared to bet that most of those fitted at shows just use the 2 x double and 2 X single brackets to hold the awing at 4 spot positions.


----------

